# Safe tank for bamboo shrimps (Atyopsis moluccensis)



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Is any of these tanks safe for bamboo shrimps? Which is best tank for them and what would I need to take off?

1. 24 gallons. Fishes: tiny rasboras, dwarf croaking gouramies, kuhlie loaches and amano shrimps

2. 20 gallons. Fishes: gastromyzon (?) loaches, borelliis cichlids, bristlenose, lots of different small shrimps

3. 24 gallons. Fishes: panda corys, now betta and Dario dario fry in future betta or Darios 


I have room in every tank, nitrate is 0-5. Borelliis and gouramis don't hurt or care about small shrimps but might do something to bigger bamboo shrimps..... :| What do you guys think? 

Thank You!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

probably the 24 gallon with the panda corys and betta... don't really know exactly what you mean by Dario?


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is one of Darios, they are small Badises. 









Very nippy I've heard but only 1inch long.


----------



## PeteyZ (Mar 26, 2005)

well if u have plenty of hinding spots for the shrimp anything will be fine. I have 7 bamboo shrimp in a 38 gallon with an arowanna, convicts, haps, kribs and a silver dollar. They just hide in the rocks or around the filter. So you really dont have to worry about the fish in the tank


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

The cichlids don't bother them? I've got 2 I'd love to put in with an Electric Yellow and 2 Brichardis. I paid $17 each for them (and they weren't easy to find) I'm afraid to try it.

Kim


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

I've had 4 bamboos in first tank for a while now. Everything is going great. Shrimps are in sight all the time. No one is bullying them. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v504/thapsus/P2280038.jpg


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Stay away from the cichlid tank. EIther of the other 2 will work fine. Bamboo (Wood) shrimp are pretty large and hardy. The cichlids may harass them to much though. The bettas and other anabantids will leave them alone (dario dario).


----------



## p. tang (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey petey....I hate to say this but both your tanks are overstocked.....and that arrowana will need atleast a 120 by the time its a year old.


----------

